# Αμάν πια τα λάθη των Κινέζων υπαλλήλων!



## Alexandra (May 13, 2008)

Τώρα που άρχισαν να επανεξετάζουν αναδρομικά τα (αρνητικά) δείγματα όλων των πρωταθλητών μας, βγαίνουν κι άλλοι πρωταθλητές ντοπαρισμένοι με την μεθυλτριενολόνη, όπως οι της άρσης βαρών. Σήμερα μιλάνε για τρανταχτό όνομα της κολύμβησης με πολλές διεθνείς διακρίσεις - τι κάνει νιάου-νιάου στα κεραμίδια;
http://www.in.gr/sports/article.asp?lngEntityID=899609&lngDtrID=1408

Όλοι από τους Κινέζους υπαλλήλους την πάτησαν, οι καημένοι. Και τώρα τι θα κάνουμε, που δεν θα έχουμε πρωταθλητή κολύμβησης να στείλουμε στο Πεκίνο;


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2008)

*Τα λάθη των... άλλων - Μέρος Β'*

Από το SPORT 24:
Δεν γνωρίζει, _στην παρούσα τουλάχιστον στιγμή_, τον αυτουργό της κακουργίας, δηλαδή αυτόν που εν αγνοία του αθλητή τού έδωσε μαζί με τα νόμιμα ενισχυτικά συμπληρώματα διατροφής, την απαγορευμένη ουσία. 

Τι κάνουμε όταν υποτιμούν τη νοημοσύνη μας; Κάνουμε το κορόιδο και χαμογελάμε ευγενικά; Ή βοηθάμε τον εξαπατημένο αθλητή να θυμηθεί ΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΜΕΝΗ ΟΥΣΙΑ; Μήπως ήταν σε κώμα και του την έδιναν μαζί με τον ορό; Όταν άπλωνε το χεράκι του και έπαιρνε ένα χάπι και το έβαζε στο στόμα του, δεν ξέρει ποιος το κρατούσε αυτό το χάπι; Ή ποιος τέλος πάντων τού έδωσε ολόκληρο μπουκάλι με χάπια;

Εντάξει, "στην παρούσα στιγμή" δεν γνωρίζει. Θα το θυμηθεί σε λίγο.


----------



## stathis (May 21, 2008)

Πάντως, η οικειοθελής αποχώρηση του κολυμβητή από την ενεργό δράση βρωμάει τρελά. Αν ήμουν στη θέση του και ήμουν καθαρός, θα αγωνιζόμουν να βρω το δίκιο μου μέχρις εσχάτων.


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2008)

Τώρα που άρχισαν πάλι να ψάχνουν για την ξεχασμένη μεθυλτριενολόνη, να δείτε πόσοι άλλοι θα ομολογήσουν συντετριμμένοι ότι δεν ήξεραν τι τους έβαζαν κάποιοι άγνωστοι μέσα στα αμινοξέα τους!


----------

